# Building muscle



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Can you build muscle on a bird? Or if its not in the genes, it will never have it.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Can you build muscle on a bird? Or if its not in the genes, it will never have it.


I think birds are like people in that you can work with what the genetics have created.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree, with the right diet and plenty of loft flying they will get stronger and build muscle.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree to a point, even in humans, some people find it harder to build muscle than others. Genetics can definitely be an advantage or disadvantage, so might as well buy proven pigeons if you can afford them and increase the chances of genetics being an advantage not disadvantage.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i haved worked out for years and have friends who took steroids, and having a hard time putting on muscle is Bull____. 

Genetic only determines the proportion of the muscle size, like some people will have stronger chest then back, which many of my friends can bench more then they can row which is odd. The human anatomy allows the back to be a bigger muslce group for posture reasons.

I myself can only bench 180lbs but i Can Lat row 315lbs.<-- of course this is when i use to power lift, i dropped out of that when i got injured.

Genetics also determine if you'll have fast twitch or slow twitch muscle fibres.

everyone has the same potential, im speaking for humans, unless your born with Low testosterone then it could be a diease that the person is born with.

But im sure hormones don't have much to do with birds since Hen can easily beat Cocks in a pigeon race 

yes and no, as long as the bird is diease free he can do just as well as any body but as you can tell each bird has their own advantage in the sport by proportion of the body and shape of the wing, you can't expect a tippler to out roll a roller.

Oh, and people who are like 300LBs of lean muiscle at 6 foot 3 are lying their taking steroids, i been around steroids enough to know. So i know alot of people stand on even grounds unless one person is doping.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

So ya, if your paying for a designer bird like Janssens or Ganus, your paying for the Advantage they represent. example will be Janssens middle distances ability, meaning it has alot of fast twitch muscle fibres.

I had Janssens before, and when you hold them in your hand, Once they decide to struggle you can feel the explosive power it possess. This is because its dominant muscle group is fast twitch, Long twitch or slow allows the bird to have more endurance and be slower in a race but conserve more energy.

Being young and Narcisitic, i strive for the power in pigeons rather then the endurance so i bought a pair of Janssens a while back, but sold it later.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/janssen.htm

Why don't you race long distance? 

We hate long-distance races because there are too many risks for the birds and you loose them often. That our birds can do the job we have proved, but only to stop all that nonsense that our birds couldn't handle the distance. One time we shipped three birds to Chateauroux (575 km). We won first, second, and fourth in the club. "De Scherpen" we shipped to Montargis and Bordeaux (800 km) and he won two times first. Then the gossip was over. After that, we decided only to ship for the short and middle distances. That's what we like.


----------

